

District Of Columbia Tests Google Apps  - edw519
http://www.informationweek.com/news/internet/google/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=207600018&cid=RSSfeed_IWK_All

======
suboptimal
Good for them. But I think in this situation MS typically swoops in and makes
a deal with the customer (and even if it's an unprofitable arrangement, why
not keep the other guy from gaining revenue and headlines?).

------
edw519
"Google charges a flat, monthly fee of $50 per user, per year,"

huh?

